# Removing old thinset from walls?



## CCotton (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey Folks,

Just pulled a small bathroom's worth of old tile down off the walls (about 100 sq.ft) and I'm planning to paint over the former tile area, so I need to get this pretty smooth. There is a good deal of old thinset stuck over the lather and plaster walls and using a hand scraper is virtually useless.

Any tolls you know of (grinder, belt sander, etc) that will get the job done or do you think I'll wind up having to skimcoat the walls?

Any chemical/solvent solution?

Thanks!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

No chemical will help---a grinder with a cup might help --however you will be slim coating that after you knock off the high spots---

Is tearing the old plaster and lath off and replacing it with new an option?

Post a picture if you can---Mike---


----------



## CCotton (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks Mike - I just borrowed a grinder with a very course grit sandpaper attachment and also a belt sander. Going to see how that goes tomorrow and I'll post a pic if it doesn't work out...


----------



## CCotton (Dec 14, 2010)

Didn't get a chance to take pictures, but I was able to take a stab at it with a grinder and cup attachment. The coursest grip paper was chewing into the plaster, and any finer grit was just getting gummed up quickly. Either way, it was not going to get the walls smooth enough for paint.

Got someone coming by today to skimcoat...


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That is the best plan---About the best thing you could do.


----------

